# Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 lens Bargain



## canonmike (Dec 4, 2018)

Been waiting for a bargain on the Sigma 18-35mm F1.8????? Well, take a look at B&H, who is having a one day sale on it for an unbelievable price of only $549.00. Here's the link: 
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/d...7F969C13C1E1352BC659D4B88F9566D4BC113901B7F9A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2018)

Good price only if you already have the dock. I've seen prices with dock for a few dollars more around Christmas.


----------



## canonmike (Dec 4, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Good price only if you already have the dock. I've seen prices with dock for a few dollars more around Christmas.


That may be Mt Spokane but this lens regularly brings around $500.00 used on Ebay with no warranty. I know because I wanted one and kept watching for 2 months but didn't want to pay that much for a used one. So, that being said, I'm sure there are a few out there that would pay $50.00 more for a Four year USA warranty. I already own this lens and paid $607.00 including the doc on a recent promo. Thx for your input.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2018)

canonmike said:


> That may be Mt Spokane but this lens regularly brings around $500.00 used on Ebay with no warranty. I know because I wanted one and kept watching for 2 months but didn't want to pay that much for a used one. So, that being said, I'm sure there are a few out there that would pay $50.00 more for a Four year USA warranty. I already own this lens and paid $607.00 including the doc on a recent promo. Thx for your input.



I sold my 18-35 on ebay just 5 weeks ago for $635! After buying a R to replace my SL2, I knew that lens sales like this were on the way, so I sold it as quickly as possible after getting the R. (I did not need a APS-C lens).

$550 is a good buy without the dock, $595 is a good buy with the dock. If you buy lens plus dock separately, it will cost $610 during that sale, which still falls into my Good buy category.

I bought my lens used locally and had to buy the dock, so I kept it, I might buy another Sigma FF lens, but its looking less likely as I most likely will sell my 5D MK IV and start the migration to all RF lenses next year. A used dock is not worth much, so I'll hang on to it anyway and hope that there will be a adapter to the dock for any Sigma RF compatible lenses. That is possible, but the more I think about it, there will be little need, since the R focuses accurately without AF adjustment, so the dock would just be there for firmware updates.


----------

